# Hoyt Vantage LTD vs New Breed Horizon



## Dagwood_55 (Aug 17, 2008)

28.5 DL
65 Lbs
3 fingers under and barebow
Hunting and some 3D

Anybody shot both of these bows back to back?? Or owned both??

There are very good reviews of both, just want to know the differences or 
what someone thinks that has shot or owned both.

Thanks


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Subscribed, I've seen the Hoyt Vantage LTD but not the Horizon... interested to hear


----------



## Dagwood_55 (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT one time


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Have not owned the Vantage. I have owned a couple of the longer ATA Hoyts. I just did not find that they fit me that well. I know others love them and are effective with them. But for me, they were sort of clunky, slow, and not particularly dead in the hand. I did not fall in love with the cam and a half as some do.

So with that perspective, I cannot be fair about the Hoyts, but I can tell you about the New Breed. When I left Hoyts, I went to Mathews one cams. I owned several of them, and shot them well. However, my struggle with them was over level nock travel and getting a perfect tune. It just seemed I was always having to play with the nock set and struggling with less than perfect flight. 

At that point a very experienced bow tech I know, who has been a long time Hoyt guy, suggested the NB bows. I bought a Cyborg, and fell in love with it. It is dead in the hand, easy to tune, fast, quiet, and with a two under hold (bare bow hunter/archer) I had no issues getting off the string. The cam system is very, very smooth.

From that point, I learned from Kyle (owner of New Breed) that he would custom set up a bow. I ordered a Horizon at 55# max draw weight, and with 7 3/4" brace height. It has been a dream. It is slower than the Cyborg, but otherwise comparable. I was getting right at 230fps out of a 380g set up at 28.5" DL.

I have since ordered another Cyborg with the BH at 7 3/4". It came in after hunting season, so I have not spent much time with it yet. 

I know the Hoyts are terrific bows. I will just add that so are the New Breeds. If you would like to chat by phone, send me a PM or email me at [email protected].

Mitchell (Cato)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I own a Vantage LTD with accuwheels, and was surprised by how well it balanced and held through the shot. I also have a Vantage Pro with cam.5 plus and XT-3000 limbs (technically a vantage LTD with cam's), and really love it. All the same things I mentioned in the Vantage LTD plus FPS.... Never shot a new breed, but I can compare this to the Oasis, Aspen and Zeus. The Zeus was great, just a bit too short for my liking (38" ATA), all though I shot lights out with it. The Vanatage LTD's are smooth and hold very nice.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Give a the Athens Excell a look...love mine.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

The profile of that Athens looks awful good. If I wasn't so happy with my NB, I would probably have to try one. Maybe I will look up and find one used. Long shot though.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I cannot fathom for the life of me how anyone could possibly even mention a New Breed bow,or a Athens bow in the same sentence with anything as field proven for tons of years as a Hoyt. Not a Hoyt fan boy,,,but simply look at your winner circles of all the big shoots,,,,,you will see a common denominator,,,,,HOYT.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Dagwood, where are you located? My husband shot Hoyts for years and is sold on his Horizon. If you close, you can come try it and see for yourself.


----------



## Dagwood_55 (Aug 17, 2008)

JAG said:


> Dagwood, where are you located? My husband shot Hoyts for years and is sold on his Horizon. If you close, you can come try it and see for yourself.



I'm in North Central Arkansas. Where are you guys located? I would jump at the chance to shoot a Horizon..


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I am in central MS if you ever head this way.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

we are in central Oklahoma. There are a few New Breed dealers in Arkansas, but i think David at Razorback Archery in Ash Flat may have a Horizon, Store Hours 9a-5p Mon-Fri
870 994 7850


Dagwood_55 said:


> I'm in North Central Arkansas. Where are you guys located? I would jump at the chance to shoot a Horizon..


----------

